# Dorcy?



## Liberty1992 (Nov 17, 2008)

does anyone out there have a soft spot for Dorcy? or just an extensive collection? (more than two or three). pictures please if possible


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 17, 2008)

I like what I see on their web site and I want one of those Dorcy 1xCR123 lights, but they don't sell them up here in the (soon to be) frozen tundra.

I currently have 7 of those 9 LED 3xAAA plastic lights..they multiply like rabbits


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 17, 2008)

Several members collect the Nichia 1AAA Dorcy. I would love to have at least 2-3 of the non-fish eye version... if I could find them.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a rare, black, Dorcy AAA keychain light with a reflector. 

The other colors are far easier to find, and they all usually come with the fish-eye optic. (The reflector version is better). 

Check out the link below for some of the Uber rare pics of this near-mythical light.

http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/FLR_Drcy1AAA.htm


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I have a rare, black, Dorcy AAA keychain light with a reflector.
> 
> The other colors are far easier to find, and they all usually come with the fish-eye optic. (The reflector version is better).
> 
> ...



dude, that thing is super sexy


Black Rose said:


> I like what I see on their web site and I want one of those Dorcy 1xCR123 lights, but they don't sell them up here in the (soon to be) frozen tundra.


i have one of them and its a good little flashlight, but for $20 plus the money I'm going to have to spend on 123 batteries, the light itself could be brighter


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 17, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> I currently have 7 of those 9 LED 3xAAA plastic lights..they multiply like rabbits



why would you buy 7 of them? lol, there are only like 4 colors including the camo one, i think the other three are yellow, blue and red


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2008)

Honestly, if someone gets into CR123 cells; it's better to save up for a light worth the extra cost of the cells. (Even if you buy Made in America CR123 cells, in order to save a bit of money).

For lights that take one CR123 cell, my Dorcy Super 1watt is nice.... My Novatac 120P is even nicer.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, if someone gets into CR123 cells; it's better to save up for a light worth the extra cost of the cells. (Even if you buy Made in America CR123 cells, in order to save a bit of money).
> 
> For lights that take one CR123 cell, my Dorcy Super 1watt is nice.... My Novatac 120P is even nicer.


yea the Dorcy Super 1watt is what i have and it is nice, it just fails in comparison to my Dorcy K2 Luxeon, but i guess its not a fair comparison


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 17, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> why would you buy 7 of them? lol, there are only like 4 colors including the camo one, i think the other three are yellow, blue and red


They were on sale for half price and make decent emergency lights with their 40 hour rumtime. That and the Mrs. told me to buy more 

I have yellow, blue, black (discontinued), and teal. Just need red and camo and I'll have a complete set


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 17, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> They were on sale for half price and make decent emergency lights with their 40 hour rumtime. That and the Mrs. told me to buy more
> 
> I have yellow, blue, black (discontinued), and teal. Just need red and camo and I'll have a complete set


now black is something i would go for, i have a blue? wait what does teal look like, it may be teal and not blue


----------



## griff (Nov 18, 2008)

liberty1992 you better get to bed or you'll be late for school tomorrow


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 18, 2008)

yea i know  like always, well more just tired, btw you can just call me Liberty


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got one Dorcy (still starting out on that segment of my collection) that I reckon is quite nice (make a good mod host too), the 3xAAA 1w Luxeon light with tail clicky *cough* tactical *cough* sorry but that word gets overused in relation to flashlights IMHO 

Here's a dismantled picture of the light itself...








FWIW there's a new variant I saw in a catalogue recently not sure of the product number, anyway it comes with what appears to be a mildly crenelated bezel, tail switch, nylon pouch & better (Eveready) batteries @ $30.00 AUD most tempting :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 18, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> now black is something i would go for, i have a blue? wait what does teal look like, it may be teal and not blue


Take a look here. Teal on the left, blue on the right.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've got one Dorcy (still starting out on that segment of my collection) that I reckon is quite nice (make a good mod host too), the 3xAAA 1w Luxeon light with tail clicky *cough* tactical *cough* sorry but that word gets overused in relation to flashlights IMHO
> 
> Here's a dismantled picture of the light itself...
> 
> ...


thats cool i haven't seen anything like that here in the States



Black Rose said:


> Take a look here. Teal on the left, blue on the right.


oh ok, yea i have blue then


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> thats cool i haven't seen anything like that here in the States.


 
I guess you haven't stopped by Wal-Mart lately. 

I knew those pieces looked familiar. Dorcy Metal Gear.

Here's a review....
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/dorcy_metalgear.htm


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I guess you haven't stopped by Wal-Mart lately.
> 
> I knew those pieces looked familiar. Dorcy Metal Gear.
> 
> ...



they sell this light at my local OSH too.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I guess you haven't stopped by Wal-Mart lately.
> 
> I knew those pieces looked familiar. Dorcy Metal Gear.
> 
> ...


actually i started a post in the general section of the forums for my recent trip to Wal-Mart, i dont go to Wal-Mart very often actually, mostly because my Wal-Mart sucks when it comes to flashlights, all they have is AA Mini Mags in one color, AAA Mag Solitaires in one color, some crappy Eveready flashlights and some ridiculously overpriced flood lights


----------



## T3hk1w1 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love Dorcy Metal Gears, my local warmart had them on closeout for $9 each about 6 months ago...I bought 4. For a cheap flashlight they are pretty bright, and they are really tough.


----------



## flashburn72 (Nov 21, 2008)

Does somebody have a picture of the package that the aaa dorcy came in.
Or is there a clone somebody makes? I have seen this light at K-mart in Ohio I believe, just wonder if it's the same one.
I have a few dorcy's They are nice for loaner lights. I also have the black metal gear it was 6 dollars at the mega-lo mart buy me.


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 21, 2008)

flashburn72 said:


> Does somebody have a picture of the package that the aaa dorcy came in.


The 1xAAA?


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/dorcy_super1w.htm

I have a soft spot for this light
pic rehosted: 




the goods:


$20, cheap
Small and handy [:thanks: Liberty1992]
good quality, all the parts fit together quite well
thick body
glossed look
very indiscriminating driver: will power off cells that are abandoned by the fenix P1-CE and inova T1.
easy LED swap
long parabolic reflector: smooth but well focused for throw and spill with very few artifacts.
tailstands
the okays:


O-ring gives rain resistant at best
no heatsinking
reverse clicky
the head can be removed, the driver will not give power if its clicked on and the user unscrews the head then screws it back on, you'll have to do a reset by removing the battery and wait for awhile. [unenlightened folks sometimes sometimes will try to turn the light off by twisting the head. In this case unscrewing the head opens the circuit on the load side, which could destroy the driver in some cases]

I've once had about 6, I'm down to two now after giving them away and recommending others to get them. 
With the average of 2.5 hour runtime, it rocks.

Despite that the continuation of LED technology has gone so far...to the general public, learning to work with luxeons to many is still their first

some will not shell out $40 for a light, so forget the $80-$500 ones....but don't let them think the $6 clustered LED ones are better either


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 21, 2008)

The super 1 watt is the light I was referring to in post #2.

Wish we could get them up here.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 21, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> The super 1 watt is the light I was referring to in post #2.
> 
> Wish we could get them up here.


wait where do you live?

Illum_the_nation you forgot the most important thing, the fact that its so small and handy


----------



## Bradlee (Nov 21, 2008)

The Dorcy 1xAAA has a special place in my heart . It was one of the first 'post-mag' lights I bought. The decent brightness, aesthetics and great regulation circuitry made it a hit in my books.


----------

